
Apple blocking ads that follow users around web is 'sabotage', says industry - aaron_p
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/sep/18/apple-stopping-ads-follow-you-around-internet-sabotage-advertising-industry-ios-11-and-macos-high-sierra-safari-internet
======
kagamine
I don't mind ads generally, people have to get paid and products have to get
promoted (not really, but it's how the world turns). Tracking is something
that I can happily say goodbye to and feel better about using the web knowing
it is gone. If only this would come to desktop and not just mobile.

Browsers should make it much easier to manage cookies and privacy than they
currently do. Even just getting the average user, including lazy old me, to go
into settings and look through a long list of cryptically named gibberish in
order to remove everything to do with facebook every time my SO has used the
family PC is a chore. So much so in fact that I keep a PC from which my SO is
banned. It's my Linux island.

~~~
Unknoob
It's not just mobile, Apple is actually blocking tracking in the desktop
version of Safari.

------
oalessandr
All these complaints from the ad industry feel like an endorsement for Safari

~~~
CodeWriter23
One would think they would know better, right?

~~~
sgift
Warped reality. They actually think ads are "helping" people, so the idea that
no one wants ads doesn't cross their minds.

------
dozzie
As much as I dislike Apple, this particular thing earns them my respect.

------
grzm
Discussion on AdWeek article of the same topic 5 days ago (159 comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15250463](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15250463)

